# Hệ thống Điện > Spindle >  nhờ các bác tư vấn con dc 24v 40w

## Nachi

mình định chế con này thành spindler có được không

----------


## Nam CNC

công suất nhỏ , tốc độ chậm làm sao làm spindle đây bạn ? bạn định làm spindle cắt vật liệu gì ? chi tiết gì ?

----------


## Nachi

mình đã test thử thấy chạy khá êm.momen cũng thấy khoẻ .nhưng nó chỉ 2500 rpm và 40w.không biết nó dùng bạc gì nữa.định mua ốnh kẹp er 11 cốt 8 về lắp .phay mạch in thôi.không biết được không

----------


## diy1102

2,5k thì chẳng êm hả bạn. Pay mạch cần mũi nhỏ, nên cần tốc cao mới ổn.

----------


## ít nói

> mình đã test thử thấy chạy khá êm.momen cũng thấy khoẻ .nhưng nó chỉ 2500 rpm và 40w.không biết nó dùng bạc gì nữa.định mua ốnh kẹp er 11 cốt 8 về lắp .phay mạch in thôi.không biết được không


Thấy đc cứ chế đi bạn. Ngon đó êm ro hà . cho nó lên 70v  là ok.

----------

Luyến, Nachi

----------


## Nam CNC

lên 70 V liệu có bốc khói không ta ?

----------


## Nachi

cám ơn các bác .chả là em đang làm con h-fame phay mạch in .Mua con dc này về chế spindler ,
Thấy kích thước nó cũng to l-160;D-62 cốt 8 hàng Sawamura  japan chạy cũng êm nên xúc về (300k)
Nhưng sao với kích thước như vậy mà nó chỉ 40W
thấy mấy con spindler của  tàu nhỏ hơn nhiều mà 3-400W nhỉ 
Con này trên ybay bán 94đô  loai có gear và aliexpress la 129 đô
Chế được một con spindler chạy êm ả thích hơn là mua con của tàu .
em thấy chạy 24v không nóng tị nào.chắc cho lên 36 v và 48v chạy xem sao.70v chắc khó

----------


## anhxco

Giá nì hôm trước mua con motor của bác itnoi là ngon rùi, giờ khỏi phải nghĩ.

----------


## minhtriet

> Giá nì hôm trước mua con motor của bác itnoi là ngon rùi, giờ khỏi phải nghĩ.


Chơi được cái Mitutoyo thì ko phải lăn tăn đâu bác, chẳng qua bác ấy thích của lạ mà thôi  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nachi

con đó làm servo thi ok còn DIY làm spindler thì nan giải  .cốt 9.45 
mà mang đi tiện lại thi không còn  ngon nữa đâu.
rất khó đạt đươc độ đồng trục.chạy 10k chắc không êm ả được
rà gá rất lâu+máy tiện tốt+thợ tiện tốt+may mắn+usd =tạm ổn
con đó cốt 8 thì bác itnoi không để giá 350k đâu.chỉ có ngon+bổ hay ngon+rẻ thôi chứ không có ngon+bổ +rẻ đâu

----------


## Mr.L

Nhìn cây thước ngon vãi tè.
Con này lên Volt cao thì nóng thôi. Mà xem kỹ xem có thể thay than được không chứ mấy con DC này mà cuốc thời gian với kiểu overload thế này thì có mà cháy hết than. Với cái nếu chạy gấp dôi điện áp thì cũng mới 5krpm thì cũng còn chậm lắm.

----------


## Nam CNC

tại sao mấy con này muốn chạy bao nhiêu VDC cũng được ? có bác nào thử chưa vậy ta ? em thì test mấy con khác chỉ tăng điện áp cao hơn thì em nó chạy giựt giựt rồi rất nóng , kéo dài nữa thì bốc khói , em khuyên bác chủ cứ thử trước rồi tính tiếp, chứ làm xong hết đưa lên áp cao bốc khói thì khóc không kịp.

----------

Nachi

----------


## Nachi

Thươc kẹp là dụng cụ đo khá phổ biến và đa năng.loại tốt thì cũng rất chính xác.chỗ mình làm toàn thước loại này nhưng lại dùng để đo toan vi trí không quan trọng.
vì đo đường kính thì dùng thước xilanh panme,đo độ cao thi dùng thước đo cao...như vậy chính xác hơn nhiều.
có lẽ con dc này chạy được 36v và 4000rpm.o duôi có hai cai núm vặn để thay chổi than nhưng chưa biết thế nào.chổi than chắc tốt hơn mấy em chinase
thôi cứ lắp er11 vào chạy đại đã.hôm nào có con sevo cũ nào ngon thì thay.

----------


## Nachi

> tại sao mấy con này muốn chạy bao nhiêu VDC cũng được ? có bác nào thử chưa vậy ta ? em thì test mấy con khác chỉ tăng điện áp cao hơn thì em nó chạy giựt giựt rồi rất nóng , kéo dài nữa thì bốc khói , em khuyên bác chủ cứ thử trước rồi tính tiếp, chứ làm xong hết đưa lên áp cao bốc khói thì khóc không kịp.





uh .cung muốn thử ma chua có nguồn 36v để test .nếu không được chắc để làm của hồi môn vậy.mua con khác thôi

----------


## Nachi

tiện đây cho e hỏi luôn.
cốt 8 dung sai 0<-0.009 .em định dùng giấy nhám mịn mài bóp nhẹ đầu trục cho nhẵn bôi thêm tí nhớt ,nung nóng er11 len 300 độ đút vào không biết sau này có tháo được ra không
còn dùng phương pháp taro đầu trục của bác nam rất tốt nhưng kì công quá.

----------


## ít nói

> con đó làm servo thi ok còn DIY làm spindler thì nan giải  .cốt 9.45 
> mà mang đi tiện lại thi không còn  ngon nữa đâu.
> rất khó đạt đươc độ đồng trục.chạy 10k chắc không êm ả được
> rà gá rất lâu+máy tiện tốt+thợ tiện tốt+may mắn+usd =tạm ổn
> con đó cốt 8 thì bác itnoi không để giá 350k đâu.chỉ có ngon+bổ hay ngon+rẻ thôi chứ không có ngon+bổ +rẻ đâu


Pác thích em làm xuống 8 cho . runout nhỏ hơn 0.01mm em biếng làm chứ khó gì . con của pác em có 1 lô còn ngon hơn nhìu . giá rẻ lun 4 chổi than 60w 37v

----------


## phuongpham1190

em có một con ac chổi than . 220v 110w của nhật tốc 11krpm trục động cơ 8 có chế đc thành spin không các bác .

----------


## sieunhim

Cho e hỏi ké luôn. Em định lấy con máy phay gỗ matec MT362 làm spindle không biết có được không nhỉ?

----------


## Gamo

> Cho e hỏi ké luôn. Em định lấy con máy phay gỗ matec MT362 làm spindle không biết có được không nhỉ?


Tốt chứ có gì đâu bác. Chỉ có điều là ko chính xác lắm, ồn & chạy lâu bị nóng thôi. Con đầu tiên em dùng 1 con Makita, mỗi lần chạy nó hú khủng khiếp, chạy 5 phút phải cho nó nghỉ 2 phút

----------


## sieunhim

E tính dùng tạm thôi, có đk thì đổi qua e 1,5kw

----------


## phuongpham1190

> E tính dùng tạm thôi, có đk thì đổi qua e 1,5kw


Em có con động cơ máy khâu nhật chạy 220v trục 8 11k rpm em lắp dao 2ly ăn nhôm vô tư hyhy

----------


## Nam CNC

loại motor máy khâu loại chổi than có 2 loại , 1 loại xài bạc trượt bằng thau, một loại xài bạc đạn , nhưng nó lại có lõi roto xục sịch dọc trục 1 tí , nên DIY spindle không ngon , với lại động cơ này chỉ thiết kế cho chạy 1 khoảng thời gian ngắn thôi chứ chạy liên tục thì em không biết chuyên gì xảy ra .

----------


## phuongpham1190

> loại motor máy khâu loại chổi than có 2 loại , 1 loại xài bạc trượt bằng thau, một loại xài bạc đạn , nhưng nó lại có lõi roto xục sịch dọc trục 1 tí , nên DIY spindle không ngon , với lại động cơ này chỉ thiết kế cho chạy 1 khoảng thời gian ngắn thôi chứ chạy liên tục thì em không biết chuyên gì xảy ra .


Em cũng không biết thế nào mới diy nên cũng chưa biết mua cái đầu giữ eR 11bên linhkiensangtao.com về lắp vào thấy chạy khỏe mà êm phết ăn nhôm vs pcb oke

----------


## Nam CNC

không vấn đề gì cả , bác Phuongpham đang chạy ngon thì cứ chơi tiếp , khi nào có vần đề gì xảy ra cứ viết lên đây cho em học hỏi kinh nghiệm với , lí thuyết chẳng là gì cả , thực tế trải nghiệm thì mới hay ạ.

có điều kiện thì chịu khó mua con DC servo , 48V , sau đó DIY cái đầu cắt vào , nó khỏe hơn con máy may , còn đủ điều kiện hơn lên spindle TQ , hơn nữa thì chơi hàng G7 là đụng nóc nhà luôn.


nếu thư thả , bác phuong pham quay video đưa lên đây cho em xem với nhé , nhớ để âm thanh luôn em cảm nhận cả hình ảnh và âm thanh mới phê.

----------


## phuongpham1190

> không vấn đề gì cả , bác Phuongpham đang chạy ngon thì cứ chơi tiếp , khi nào có vần đề gì xảy ra cứ viết lên đây cho em học hỏi kinh nghiệm với , lí thuyết chẳng là gì cả , thực tế trải nghiệm thì mới hay ạ.
> 
> có điều kiện thì chịu khó mua con DC servo , 48V , sau đó DIY cái đầu cắt vào , nó khỏe hơn con máy may , còn đủ điều kiện hơn lên spindle TQ , hơn nữa thì chơi hàng G7 là đụng nóc nhà luôn.
> 
> 
> nếu thư thả , bác phuong pham quay video đưa lên đây cho em xem với nhé , nhớ để âm tha.nh luôn em cảm nhận cả hình ảnh và âm thanh mới phê.


Oke bác h e đang ở quê mai ra em quay clip liền ak spin thì êm thôi mỗi tội bộ khung củae hơi yêếu thành thử gá lên nó gầm cũng ác . Mà chắc bác nói cũng đúng con này nó không có cả quạt tản nhiệt luôn chạy lúc nóng lắm đang đợi xem có die không.nếu không die thì chạy tiếp còn nếu die thì chạy con 48v của tầu đây bác

----------


## phuongpham1190

> không vấn đề gì cả , bác Phuongpham đang chạy ngon thì cứ chơi tiếp , khi nào có vần đề gì xảy ra cứ viết lên đây cho em học hỏi kinh nghiệm với , lí thuyết chẳng là gì cả , thực tế trải nghiệm thì mới hay ạ.
> 
> có điều kiện thì chịu khó mua con DC servo , 48V , sau đó DIY cái đầu cắt vào , nó khỏe hơn con máy may , còn đủ điều kiện hơn lên spindle TQ , hơn nữa thì chơi hàng G7 là đụng nóc nhà luôn.
> 
> 
> nếu thư thả , bác phuong pham quay video đưa lên đây cho em xem với nhé , nhớ để âm thanh luôn em cảm nhận cả hình ảnh và âm thanh mới phê.


Nguồn 48v e có sẵn mỗi tội không biết kiếm đâu con servo như bác nói mấy lần ra chợ trời mà kiếm kô đc

----------

